# Ipod Classic, données irrécupérables



## lucienwka (22 Mai 2013)

Bonjour à tous ! 

Voilà, j'ai un Ipod Classic 80 GB. Je voudrais récupérer toute les musiques qui se trouvent dessus. Le problème est qu'il met un temps fou à être reconnu par mon macbook, une fois reconnu, j'ai un message d'erreur qui me dit que l'Ipod n'a pas pu être réparé ... Il apparait quand même sur le bureau, mais si je clique sur l'icone de l'Ipod, le finder plante et tourne en rond ... 

J'ai essayé plusieurs logiciel de récup genre Detune, Irip, Copytrans, etc ... Les musiques apparaissent bien dans Detune, mais les autres logiciels plantent quand ils recherchent l'Ipod. J'ai donc essayé sauvegarder les musiques depuis Detune, j'en ai récupéré une petite partie, mais au bout d'un moment j'ai un message d'erreur "Error reading files on device". Impossible de les récupérer, même les écouter sur l'Ipod est impossible. 

À noter que l'utilitaire de disque n'arrive pas à réparer le disque. On entend aussi de temps en temps des petits clac au niveau de l'ipod. 

Quelqu'un aurait-il une solution pour que je puisse récupérer mes fichiers ? 

Merci d'avance


----------



## lucienwka (23 Mai 2013)

Personne ne peut me dire s'il pense qu'il y a une solution ?  

Merci d'avance !


----------



## Lauange (23 Mai 2013)

Hello

Essaye avec Itools pour voir.


----------



## lucienwka (25 Mai 2013)

J'ai essayé avec Itools, malheureusement, il semble qu'il ne fonctionne uniquement avec un iPhone, iPad ou iPod Touch :/ Merci quand même !
Est ce que quelqu'un d'autre aurait une autre solution ?


----------



## Laurent S from Nancy (25 Mai 2013)

Si il y a des petits clacs, ça veut dire que le disque dur est sans doute mort, je ne suis pas certain qu'il y ait une solution miracle...


----------

